# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Einscan-S 3D scanner >  Software version 1.7

## 3DWP

I saw the updated 3dker website and: new software version 1.7!

Come and get it :-)

----------


## 24c

That's great, so what's new?
Trying to use it, but it keeps crashing error log screenshots FYI
I can't even get to the calibration screen either

Mike
Screen Shot 2015-10-30 at 08.10.10.jpgScreen Shot 2015-10-30 at 08.09.19.jpg

----------


## neveroddoreven

I was able to do calibration, three turntable scans and two free scans using the v1.7 software.  I first recovered my .ple file from the v1.6 firmware, uninstalled v1.6 and then installed v1.7 without issue.

I haven't noticed any new features yet but I wasn't looking for them either.

----------


## 24c

Hi *neveroddoreven
*
Yep, I've got it working now, and although the program still stopped working on meshing a low res texture turntable scan, I think the meshing with the test objects is better, and my test Sunbeam sample looks flatter and smoother despite the annoying turntable cut offs.
Like you I had to uninstall v1.6, and I too copied my .ple file into the Einscan folder, but the reason why I got the error logs... I hadn't hooked the VGA cable to the adaptor! :doh
Thanks for your post, as I forgot to update my earlier post on this thread, and I've left my mistake up, in case anybody is as daft as me.
I haven't noticed any new features yet either, as I am still doing turntable test scans, but the software front end is looking prettier, and unscanned areas (shadows) are being resolved in the auto meshing better.
It seems to take slightly longer to do this now, but maybe it's my imagination.

Mike

----------


## 3DWP

I'm getting pretty annoyed now with this software.. I can't install 1.7 because the device can't connect when entering account and password.. I've reset it, got the password and still doesn't work. I've tried version 1.6, everything works so the device connects just fine I would think. But I can't scan anything well in 1.6 because all models get cut off and the meshing goes wrong suddenly. I have tried the ini file and cutoff plabe but that will crash (again) the buggy software!!

I can see the potential because the previews look amazing but I have very very few succesfull scans so far.. A bit disappointed about the software  :Frown:

----------


## 24c

Hi *3DWP*,

What error codes are you getting? I had a problem with passwords too, as I forgot my original one, then discovered I had 3 (I used another email address), so I visited the 3dker website in v1.6 ( I hadn't uninstalled it, hence the first error I got trying to install v1.7) and changed the password in this, as it had the correct details in "My Devices".
I uninstalled the software, and logged in using the changed password, and other than not plugging the VGA cable into my short MiniDisplay adaptor tucked behind the screen (software couldn't see projector-forced an error), I've had no issues, other than the turntable cut off. I reset *calibratesettings.ini* and the meshing is better than before. I haven't tested freescan mode, as just got modify the Arca DSLR bracket to fit the scanner, and also the MeFoto tripod (mini Arca), so I can calibrate using the quick release.

Mike

----------


## Hugues

But what does 1.7 brings new ?

----------


## 24c

I don't know *Hugues*, and no word from Shining3D! Anybody see a changelog?
There's a v1.7.2 now!
Mike

----------


## 24c

An update v1.7.2 is a crock, now I can't install.
I foolishly uninstalled v1.7.0 and the install folder is compressed and I can't place the .ple file inside, and it won't authorise through the internet. 
Come on Shining3D make a proper installer, that uninstalls at the same time, it can't be that hard!

Mike
PS The update has grown by 10Mb or so, hope that wasn't on the new splash screens for the install...driving me nuts!  :Smile:

----------


## 24c

Definitely not impressed, using the right password, cannot connect to the internet with their software, a small black screen, white text briefly flashes, and then it's an error message. 
Will try and install previous v1.7 I had, and see if it'll upgrade, but last time the .ple file had to be manually moved, and v1.6 uninstalled prior to installing v1.7. 

Mad Mike  Grrrr :Mad:

----------


## Alfred_technical_support

Hi everyone,
Please make sure that when you install the software, *the internet and hardware is connected well*.
One more thing, *close the anti-virus software and the firewall*.
If you don't know how to do, tell me.
My email is einscan_support@shining3d.com

----------


## Alfred_technical_support

Could you tell me more information?
Maybe with email, some pictures will be good.

----------


## 24c

*Alfred_t_s*,

I couldn't place the .ple file into the folder v1.7.1 as requested, because it wouldn't give me the opportunity to Browse to it with the installer. The internet connection happened so quick, and flashed on screen for 20ms, so impossible to take screenshots. However, just woke up in the UK, and downloaded the software again.
What worked for me...

1. Save the download to a new folder & Extract
2. Find your *.ple* file and place in this new folder
3. Double click the* Einscan-S.exe* file that is in this folder
4. Ignore messages about firewalls etc (unnecessary now)
5. Follow software instructions, but when asked for *Username & Password*, do so but select the local folder option NOT internet afterwards.
7. Success.  You get the licence splash screen, click accept and all is good again.

Mike

PS The internet was connected, as I had an open browser displaying the 3dker website previously.

----------


## neveroddoreven

Alfred, I think that Shining3D had some explaining to do if it asks its users to disable antivirus and firewall protections doing installation.  These are serious protections that pose no problem for properly written software.

----------


## EinScan-S

Dear All, 
EinScan-V1.7.2 is released by Shining 3D. Our team repaired some bugs on the software V1.7. Sorry for the inconvenience. 
This version is mainly to make an adjustment to the software installation and registration process. In addition, the pattern on interface of EinScan-S is changed in the new version software.

When you enter the 3Dker website (www.3dker.com/design/scan.html), you could download the software directly and no need to sign in. After download, the installation and registration process begins.
Please make sure the computer network and the device are both well connected.

cover.jpg

*What new in V1.7.2*
(1) You will be informed with a notice when:
*·* the computer is non-64bit system
*·* off the firewall during installation
*·* network is not connected
*·* devices are not well connected


(2) Problems are solved when:
*·* software can’t be downloaded when the computer built-in camera is on
*·* PLE license file can’t be downloaded or crashed when connecting to scanner


(3) New Added:
*·* Get license from local. You can manually put the license file(.ple file) into the installation folder if you are already with the PLE from your supplier. 

You can download the software installation instruction PDF here!


If you have any problems, please contact einscan_support@shining3d.com.  Thank you very much. 



Shining3d Team 


 Email：sales@shining3d.com 


 TEL：+86-571-82999050　　 


 Skype：shining3d_sales 


 Website: www.einscan.com


 Facebook: www.facebook.com/shining3d


 Twitter: www.twitter.com/shining3d


 Instagram: https://instagram.com/shining3d/


 Company: www.shining3d.com

----------


## 24c

Hi *Einscan-S*
Thank you for the change log.
I looked at the .pdf for the install, and "Get licence from local" is not quite correct... you cannot move the .ple file to the local set up unless you create the folder yourself when you download and extract the install application.
If your computer opens the downloaded software directly, then the install process will fail. 
All it needs at the licence options, is a "Browse" function like you see when installing drivers that come on a preloaded CD, that way you can point the software to your licence aka .ple file in your system.... otherwise create a folder in the initial install process, and ask people to move their .ple file into this with another splash screen.

Ideally the software should auto update, just a 2¢ reaction  :Smile: 
Mike
PS Agree with *neveroddoreven* about the firewall malarkey

----------


## Slack

I've uninstalled v1.07 and upgraded to v1.07.2 but when running the software and going to "About", it says I have version v1.7.0.5 installed! Does that mean I haven't installed v1.07.2 properly or have you not updated the "About" info?

----------


## sl33pydog

I have to agree with neveroddoreven and 24c.  Why do we need to disable these things?  And what's up with the registration/licensing with user accounts, etc?  I understand to register to get a license key or when buying there is a license key included but I have rarely seen user accounts being added during the install process for software to control hardware.  This really wasn't something discussed in the kickstarter.

----------


## bitsmisin

Hi. Just bought one and trying to download 1.7.3. It says "file to match the device is not existing. How do I register the device to manually download a PLE file? 

Edit: That's ok it was on the memory stick. 

Thanks.

----------

